# Sharpening mess up



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

So I finally bought some chisels, just got the marples with blue handles from woodcraft on sale for $25 for 4, didn't want to spend a lot on my first set. Got a nice sharpening stone with 1k and 8k grit. I got the cheap sharpening guide from wc because it seemed to work fine with my hand plane blade. Well I wasn't paying attention enough starting out and messed up. The grooves on the guide and too angled compared to my chisels so it didn't seat right which messed up the angle. Do they make a guide for cheap chisels like these, or any suggestions on making it work?


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

Check out this video from Lie-Nielsen and see if it helps.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I use the same one. Just have to make sure it's seated all the way in the guide. I've had similar probe when I wasn't paying attention. Your prob may be different.

Edit: I usually Check it with a square to be sure.


----------



## NDakota (Mar 2, 2014)

My guide came with mesarments, tip of blade to guide, for 25 and 30 degrees. Just place chisel in guide loosely and place on flat surface, adjust until you have the original bevel.


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

This isn't because your chisels are cheap. That's a common shape for bench chisels. The problem is with the honing guide. You can either modify it like in the Lie Nielsen video or get a different style.

I got the Lee Valley Mk. II which works much better, but it isn't cheap. I don't see any reason not to modify the one you have, though, if you'd rather not spend the money.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I received this one today and like it a lot after sharpening one Marples chisel that I had previously sharpened out of square then really beat up. The chisel nicely pared end grain white oak after rehabilitation. HTH


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

On my honing guide one side is rounded and the other is straight. The straight side is intended to control the angle so that the chisel is square to the rolling direction. For plane irons, I filed the guide a little.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Is the problem your guide, or just you put a little to much pressure on one side?

The distance it would take to change to make the angle change like you did is so slight, it can probably be fixed by checking once in a while and adjusting your pressure.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

I have the same jig and had the same problem. I took an 8" file and locked it into it and then backed off the screw just enough so that the file would slide back and forth to take the angle out and leave a couple 1/8" grooves to grip the chisel better.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

I had it set that looked pretty level until you really focused in on it and could see the slight out of balance. I think I'll try modifying like in the video since it cost $10. I still got it pretty sharp for my first time trying to sharpen a chisel haha


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

I had the same problem with the same guide and chisels a couple years ago. I returned the guide and bought the mkii. The mkii is a bit more expensive but the results are outstanding, you will not be sorry you spent the money.

The notches in the cheap guide not matching the chisel is one problem but the narrow wheel was the other issue I had. I was learning at the time and had a hard time keeping the pressure correct and the wheel flat on the stone sharpening the narrow chisels.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree with Joey. I was a novice at sharpening a couple of years ago and bought the MKII. I have no regrets. I love the results I get. I use granite cut offs from a countertop shop and wet/dry paper. I can get paper to 3000 grit at specialty auto paint dealers. I sharpen my planes and chisels to use them not see how perfect I can get them. I've seen somewhere a 15000 grit stone for $180. I can buy a lot of wet/dry paper for that and probably another plane or chisels for that kinda money. It's all in what your looking for.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I've used the Eclipse style guide for years with good results. It is /was inexpensive, not "cheap". Cheap is crap. Inexpensive just means that it costs less. Mine is a Somax no. 22 made in Japan.
I did some mods to it so that it would fit the plane irons and chisels better, and it works like a champ.
Just remember that the user needs some skill and understanding when using any device.
My comments are in no way meant to defame your abilities or efforts. Just take a bit more time to fully understand the device and its capabilities. You can spend a boatload more money and still get poor results.
Try working with what you have, and good luck.
Bill


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

I have an MKII as well. It sits in a drawer for the most part. I've gone to freehand sharpening of chisels and plane blades on stones. Certainly not as accurate as a guide but I'm getting better and I've found that having an exact bevel at an exact angle isn't that crucial to the performance of say a chisel. A sharp 25 degree bevel will cut just like a sharp 26 degree bevel. Close enough for woodworking.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I'm with ElChe ^

This is exactly why I learned to freehand sharpen I just got tired of all the fiddling and set up.

By the time I get the jig set up I'm already done and back to work!!

The angle isn't critical anywhere from 25-30 for hardwoods and 20-25 for softwoods.

You can make a training block to help you.


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

> Just take a bit more time to fully understand the device and its capabilities. You can spend a boatload more money and still get poor results.
> Try working with what you have, and good luck.
> Bill
> 
> - Bill White


I am in support of Bill White's words above. Also I see nothing wrong with the sharpened chisel in the top photo.
That looks sharp and is close to square across the edge. Even if the mirco/secondary bevel is of different width I would not hesitate to slice/cut/chop wood with it.
"...and good luck." 
chuck


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

I will go freehand. Much faster and easy to learn. The only time I use a jig is bevel up blades. As the blade is short and not that thick to hold.

Kanna blades are much thicker so free hand is much easier.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Have you tried free-hand sharpening chisels? I use a honing guide religiously for plane blades but I've found that a hollow grind then free-hand hone on chisels gives me much more consistent results and is much faster than setting up my guide.


----------

